# adult/subadult redfoot female wanted..



## NEtorts (May 5, 2011)

I have an 11 inch male redfoot who is showing signs of "frustration" thought I may need to find him a sheila!! anyone on TFO with and extra female let me know.. wanted to check here first before looking at shows and KS. thanks in advance... chris


----------

